# Managed Areas



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

at this point. we (shiawassee) will have no duck season unless something changes on governor level.


----------



## blklab (Jan 5, 2011)

Great! :banghead3It'll be just like the last time the state shutdown and they could flood the feilds for opening day.


----------



## Matttski (Mar 25, 2020)

blklab said:


> Great! :banghead3It'll be just like the last time the state shutdown and they could flood the feilds for opening day.


----------



## Matttski (Mar 25, 2020)

Maybe the issue is the hay bridge is unsafe for vehicles? That bridge is in bad shape from driving heavy equipment over it all winter


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> at this point. we (shiawassee) will have no duck season unless something changes on governor level.


Not just shiawassee. Every managed area. Until she gets off her high horse and allow farmers to plant their fields.


----------



## Matttski (Mar 25, 2020)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> at this point. we (shiawassee) will have no duck season unless something changes on governor level.


Safe acces


craigrh13 said:


> Not just shiawassee. Every managed area. Until she gets off her high horse and allow farmers to plant their fields.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

As of now this dipshit governor has set the budget for managed areas to zero and there will be no draw anywhere this year. Even if you don’t hunt the managed areas this will have a drastic negative impact on the migration. 

There’s a coalition being formed currently and an official letter will be coming out Monday(I believe) discussing this and asking for every hunter and organization to get the word out and do their part to knock some sense into this administration.


----------



## Matttski (Mar 25, 2020)

So waterfowl and geese will not migrate because there is not a draw? The 30's pump station is destroyed. All the dikes at Shiawassee need to be replaced. How much money is spent each year to kill 5,000 ducks at Shiawassee 500,000 to 1,000,000 a year?


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

Matttski said:


> So waterfowl and geese will not migrate because there is not a draw? The 30's pump station is destroyed. All the dikes at Shiawassee need to be replaced. How much money is spent each year to kill 5,000 ducks at Shiawassee 500,000 to 1,000,000 a year?


Of course they will migrate. Birds imprint on these refuges. These refuges around the state hold these birds in the area. That’s an absolute fact in regards to how refuges work to better the surrounding areas. Do away with the refuges around the state and see how it impacts everything. 

You’re missing the entire point of this whole ordeal.


----------



## Matttski (Mar 25, 2020)

Shiawasse National Refuge is 1 mile away and permits hunting. $500,000 - 1,000,000 additional costs per year for bandaids to drain and refill a flood plain 7 times a year? Zero change in access. Lots of water heading north from Chesaning Champaign and Marx has multiple jobs sites


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

Matttski said:


> Shiawasse National Refuge is 1 mile away and permits hunting. $500,000 - 1,000,000 additional costs per year for bandaids to drain and refill a flood plain 7 times a year? Zero change in access. Lots of water heading north from Chesaning Champaign and Marx has multiple jobs sites


Why do you keep talking about Shi? This will
impact all areas in the state.


----------



## choc24/7 (Jan 22, 2008)

craigrh13 said:


> Why do you keep talking about Shi? This will
> impact all areas in the state.


he clearly is clueless and doesn't understand basics....he knows the budget pretty closely though...


----------



## Matttski (Mar 25, 2020)

Your vitriol is about the hand that feeds.


----------



## Matttski (Mar 25, 2020)

When one person in the group bitit to many times, and the hand is gone.


Matttski said:


> Your vitriol is about the hand that feeds.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

wonder who this is...drop a real name and quit hiding behind that screen name?


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> wonder who this is...drop a real name and quit hiding behind that screen name?


I was wondering the same thing. Probably someone who doesn’t know how to hunt pressured public land birds and has been burned at the draw a few times so now has a hatred for them.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Pity the guys holding golden tickets.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

Matttski said:


> So waterfowl and geese will not migrate because there is not a draw? The 30's pump station is destroyed. All the dikes at Shiawassee need to be replaced. How much money is spent each year to kill 5,000 ducks at Shiawassee 500,000 to 1,000,000 a year?


i mean everyone should listen to this guy. hes wrong on pump station, wrong on the dikes, wrong on numbers, wrong on dollars. hides behind a screen name.

I mean everyone else in this thread is pretty well known, or long time members. 

The one throwing bombs from the sidelines...lets put a name and expertise with these claims?


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

This same guy posted this BS report. He obviously doesn’t know his ass from his elbow.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

"buddy reports"....lol.


----------

